# Puppy ate Chipmunk



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

My 7 month old puppy just ate a chipmunk whole. Has anyone had any experience with this?? The vet is closed, so I can't call until morning. I'm just hoping he'll be ok!!! Not sure if I should go to the animal hospital.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My jrt ate 3 rabbits in one day... Adult sized..he had a very big tummy, was uncomfortable and ended up having diarrhea. I'm sure your pup will be fine considering im sure hes bigger than my jrt and a chipmunk is smaller than a rabbit. Nonetheless, keep a close eye out for any vomiting, diarrhea and not wanting to eat.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I would just watch his stool a few days. Chipmunks have fleas and fleas can lead to tapeworms. Not always.....just sometimes.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker ate a baby rabbit...well, 3 of them...though one I pulled out of his mouth but it died in my hands. He pooped one out whole... :yuck:


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaelyn dug herself a mole.... oyyyyy 
oh well she eats a raw diet anyway... she was just supplementing her diet I guess 
none the worse for wear


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My golden had a squirrel for lunch the other day. I guess he was telling me he wanted raw, in a very obvious way.  

He was fine by the way, thank goodness.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure he'll be fine ..just picking his raw meat for himself..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper once swallowed a whole adult squirrel - two weeks after having a stomach tumor removed no less.:doh:
He was perfectly fine.

I would keep an eye for tapeworms just in case, but just one pill takes care of those if he gets them.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He will be fine, just keep an eye on him for the next few days!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I need to consider myself extremely lucky, my guys haven't eaten any critters as of yet. 

Keep a close watch on your boy, if you have any doubts, I wouldn't hesitate to contact your Vet.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

It's what canines have been doing for the last 20,000 years.....raw.
Don't sweat it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with what everyone has said.

I just wanted to double check though, was the chipmunk alive? I'd be worried if it was a dead chipmunk in case it was poisoned or something?


----------

